# Pc zeigt kein Bild an auch kein bios



## KaffeeMitMilch (25. Februar 2017)

Hey habe da ein riesiges Problem 

Wollte eine Freundin ein älteren pc zusammen bauen aber bekomme kein Bild, beim hochfahren röhrt nur die Grafikkarte und passieren tut nichts 

Was ich alles schon versucht habe: 

- Ohne ram pc gestartet kein Erfolg 
- jewahls reden RAM einzeln und auf einen anderen Slot gesteckt kein Erfolg 
- Maus Tastatur abgeklemmt kein Erfolg
- Batterie vom Bord entnommen und gegen eine neue getauscht kein Erfolg 
- zwei verschiedene HDDs versucht kein Erfolg 
- mehr Mals geschaut ob Kabel / Grafikkarte richtig sitzt 


Wenn ich die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil in einem andern pc stecke startet er ohne Probleme 

System: 

Phenom II X4 955
2x2GB DDR2 800Mhz
Scythe Ninja Mini
Gigabyte MA770-UD3
BeQuiet 500w NT was neu ist 
9800gtx 

Wie gesagt alle Lüfter laufen, die von der GPU röhrt auf und habe kein bios Bild


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. Februar 2017)

Waren Board und CPU schon mal zusammen verbaut? Ist das entsprechende BIOS (Version FG) auf dem Board?


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (25. Februar 2017)

Die waren schon zusammen und haben funktioniert.


----------



## Andi-Latte (25. Februar 2017)

Habe das gleiche Problem mit meinem alten Phenom.. ( der stand 3 Monate inner ecke.. wollte den verschenken und vorher Win7 neu aufspielen aber Pustekuchen(GPU lüfter auf volle Pulle die restlichen drehen auch aber kommt kein Bild,, tippe auf Mainboard defekt


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (25. Februar 2017)

Ernsthaft ? Das kann doch nicht von heut auf morgen kaputt gehen


----------



## Andi-Latte (25. Februar 2017)

Hab mich auch gewundert.. bei der letzten Inbetriebnahme lief noch alles normal... böse kräfte am werk Hab zum glück was neues und das teil war 9 Jahre alt.. nur blöd für den dem ich das schenken wollte


----------



## Schwarzseher (25. Februar 2017)

Die Null-Methode probieren wenn ein Beeper vorhanden ist.Zur Not geht auch eine Led die du anstecken könntest dann blinkt es halt anstatt zu beepen.
Beschreibung der Null-Methode in meine Sig.
Könnt ja auch die Graka sein wenn die voll aufdreht.So ein Fön käme mir sowieso nicht mehr in meinen Rechner

Edit:Ok Graka läuft ja im anderen Rechner ,übersehen


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (25. Februar 2017)

Eine Freundin hatte Geburtstag und brauch ein pc für Sims da wäre er perfekt gewesen. Wenn sie normal arbeitet ist sie sehr leise, nur beim starten läuft sie auf 100% und es passiert nichts


----------



## Chimera (26. Februar 2017)

KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Ernsthaft ? Das kann doch nicht von heut auf morgen kaputt gehen



Doch, kann leider sehr wohl passieren. Sogar von einer Stunde auf die andere. War bei mir mit dem M4A77 so: hab ihn 6 Monate im Einsatz gehabt, fuhr ihn kurz runter, da ich einkaufen ging und als ich zurückkam und ihn starten wollte: nix mehr, BIOS Chip futsch (k.A. wie dies ging oder passieren konnte, bei Asus staunte man jedenfalls auch nicht schlecht  ). Beim Gigabunt G41 Brett war es nach 3 Jahren problemlosem Einsatz, ohne OC oder dergleichen, war ja auch nur ein Office-PC. Da gingen von einem Tag auf den anderen plötzlich die SATA Ports nicht mehr, nix wurde mehr erkannt und liess sich auch nicht beheben, leider.
Bevor du aber gleich vom worst case ausgehst, würd ich es mal mit der vom Schwarzseher empfohlenen Null Methode versuchen einzugrenzen, wo das Problem liegt. Kann an was ganz banalem liegen oder eben doch auf nen grösseren Defekt hinweisen.


----------

